# When you're NOT listening to classical, what do you listen to?



## Geheris

We all love classical, but I am sure that all of us have some variety, I know I do. 90% percent of what I listen to is classic, or classic orientated.

However, somtimes, especially when I am angry, or frustrated, I will turn on some very heavy metal, or even some melodic death metal.

What do you listen to?


----------



## Krummhorn

Hello Geheris ... and welcome aboard Talk Classical. 

My "off classical" listening pleasure is Soft Rock, and the Swing Era (Big Bands - Tommy Dorsey, etc). The split is about even between that and Classical - and there are times when I just enjoy silence, too. 

Kh


----------



## Manuel

Silence.

-------------------------


----------



## Aigen

Classical music accounts for 99.9% of my listening time now, but I did recently go to a concert to see OMD (Orchestral Manoevres in the Dark) who were big in the 80s. I loved it and danced all night.  I think I pretty much like all music types except for Jazz (I think I'm missing the gene that allows one to appreciate it)


----------



## ChamberNut

Well, I listen to 99% classical now. At home, it is less because my fiancee loves to listen to some rock, hip hop, folk. She does enjoy classical as well, so she doesn't mind when I put it on.

All my rock/metal CD's are packed away in boxes and have been for the last 2+ years.


----------



## Leporello87

Almost all classical, but sometimes jazz as well.


----------



## Amy

I listen to a lot of very early music, and I'm never really sure whether or not to class it as 'classical' in the broad sense. This includes both choral and early church music and medieval minstrels, which are my favourite. Do minstrels count as classical? Any comments would be welcome as I'm really unsure- I buy the CDs from the classical section, but they are very different to anything else (e.g. Beethoven or Bach). I also love metal


----------



## Andrew

Amy said:


> I listen to a lot of very early music, and I'm never really sure whether or not to class it as 'classical' in the broad sense. This includes both choral and early church music and medieval minstrels, which are my favourite. Do minstrels count as classical?


Hello Amy,

yes, I think so - this is classical music.

I also like this music and have some recordings of Mediveal music, Gregorian chant and early music for several voices.

When I don't listen to classical music, I like to hear some jazz music (Bebop, Cool Jazz, Modern Jazz, Big Band). My fiancee is a fan of ABBA, so I have to listen to their music, too


----------



## Rondo

I have to say, I like Manuel's answer!

As for myself, progressive metal and some oldies.


----------



## Frasier

Amy said:


> I listen to a lot of very early music, and I'm never really sure whether or not to class it as 'classical' in the broad sense. This includes both choral and early church music and medieval minstrels, which are my favourite. Do minstrels count as classical? Any comments would be welcome as I'm really unsure- I buy the CDs from the classical section, but they are very different to anything else (e.g. Beethoven or Bach).


Just thinking this probably comes under Renaissance (1400-1630) includes secular and church music, polyphony which is particularly lovely if you like that sort of thing. Look up Palestrina or Tallis (Spem in Allem, motet for 40 voices (8 choirs of 5 voices)



> I also love metal


So do I as long as it's gold.


----------



## Saturnus

Jazz... Ornette Coleman & Ahmad Jamal 
Indy... Björk, Sigur-Rós & Godspeed You! Black Emperor
Black Metal... Silencer & Dodheimsgard


----------



## Mark Harwood

Several things, but mostly *1920s jazz*, sometimes jug bands or Ken Colyer .


----------



## MungoPark

*Lucky Dog!*



Aigen said:


> Classical music accounts for 99.9% of my listening time now, but I did recently go to a concert to see OMD (Orchestral Manoevres in the Dark) who were big in the 80s. I loved it and danced all night.  I think I pretty much like all music types except for Jazz (I think I'm missing the gene that allows one to appreciate it)


I loooooooove OMD. It's too bad they've never toured anywhere near me. I'm jealous ...


----------



## Guest

Alot of old folk, old blues, old jazz, and some bluegrass.

The enegry and passion those old guys put into thier music is amazing. 

I swear i should've been born at least 100 years ago.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

About 80% classical with the remaining listening taken up by jazz, old bluegrass, folk... and now and then some pop.


----------



## johnbull

When it's not classical I do like Pink Floyd, Genisis, and one or two similar sort of groups.

Can't stand the stuff my son listens to.


----------



## Krummhorn

johnbull said:


> . . . . . Can't stand the stuff my son listens to.


I know what you mean ... how old is your son? Mine is 20 and out on his own now ...


----------



## johnbull

Krummhorn said:


> I know what you mean ... how old is your son? Mine is 20 and out on his own now ...


Josh is 24. He's partial to Pink Floyd too but doesn't like my classical stuff - yet!

I on the other hand was weaned into classical music from birth.


----------



## opus67

You might want to borrow Manuel's SEK - Shostakovich Emergency Kit.  This, I'm told, is for people who think Classical is all boring and slow.


----------



## Guest

opus67 said:


> You might want to borrow Manuel's SEK - Shostakovich Emergency Kit.  This, I'm told, is for people who think Classical is all boring and slow.


If you want to know the name of this piece, labeled in stores, I think it is:

_"Shostakovich's Cello Concerto No1, Op107"_


----------



## Manuel

opus67 said:


> You might want to borrow Manuel's SEK - Shostakovich Emergency Kit.  This, I'm told, is for people who think Classical is all boring and slow.


... and mellow stuff.

Expose them to Shostakovich, Prokofiev and Bartok










 (He will eventually surrender to the mystic of those huge keyboard jumps).










 (or try with visual beauty instead of the aural one).

And this one goes for the Shostakovich enthusiasts from this forum


----------



## opus67

Alnitak said:


> If you want to know the name of this piece, labeled in stores, I think it is:
> 
> _"Shostakovich's Cello Concerto No1, Op107"_


I recently added the second to my collection. 'Slava', Boston SO and Ozawa. Yet to listen to it, though.

EDIT: May be I'll play it in the computer now.


----------



## classicjenni

Rammstein is nice


----------



## papuo

*i listen to everything!*

As for me, music has been my life and plays a big part in my endeavor. But i don't have anything in particular to listen to whenever i don't feel like listening to classicals. I mean i just try to listen to everything that i can hear (even if it sounds really annoying). Everything that creates sounds for me stimulates my brain and makes it work, work, work. On the other hand though, i get tired because there's nothing else i could do but analyze and imagine the picture of it.  So i guess i'm quite the opposite of others who, whenever they want to relax, they listen to music. Silence is still the name of the game for me.


----------



## Harmonie

Classic rock and jazz/Big Band. Mainly I'm listening to classical, though.


----------



## Oneiros

I'm becoming more interested in world music - listening to some Indian classical music at the moment, and really enjoying it.


----------



## The Mystic

I listen to about 70% classical (including opera). Then heavy metal, Black Sabbath, Tool, Metallica, Yngwie Malmsteen and a bit of Deep Purple and Led Zep!  The musicals Jesus Christ Superstar and Les Mis being my guilty pleasures!


----------



## twopointzer0

I'm maybe 15% classical, I love it, but I need music that'll get me amped for work, so I listen to Atreyu (Hardcore rock) and industrial music like Nine Inch Nails.


----------



## Pianoforte

I feel fortunate that I can get pleasure from many different types of music. I like rock, dance, blues, jazz and and even some rap. I LOVE gospel and soul.

I appreciate all music type and there is not many I don't like. I can only think of Reggea but I think thats because as a youngster I got a terrible headache listening to an old Bob Marly and The Wailers cassette because the tape was damaged and it affected the tempo


----------



## hawk

When I am not listening to classical and that is most of the time as I am just learning about it (loving it too) I listen too music from the world. Not "world music" as this seems to be different "ethnic" music's blended together. I enjoy some of this also i.e. Afro-Celt which as the name implies is Celtic and West African.
Some styles of music that I enjoy:
Traditional Native (american)
Gamelan
Tuvan (throat singing)
Shona (mbira)
Mandinka (kora, ngoni,)
Fula (fula flute)
Yolngu (Arnhemland [traditional didgeridoo] )
Jazz -all types
Celtic
Chant- Gregorian, Tibetan, Native
Old school reggae
Early harp (Once and future harp by Cheryl Ann Fulton)

My daughters (18-20) have exposed my wife and I to various types of rock some of which can be enjoyable.
A few are;
Bare Naked Ladies
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Incubus

Also I like the music of Whales and Bird's and the Wind and our Bernese Mtn Dogs .

Boy I should not have had the coffee before logging on 

Peace
Hawk


----------



## Azathoth

When I can be torn away from my beloved Johann (Sebastian Bach) I usually listen to the following:

Modest Mouse
Metallica
Pixies
A few Rolling Stones tracks
Various annoying emo songs I've recorded off the radio to appease my 15-year old need to pity myself

Then I get bored/depressed and whip out my nice peppy _Messiah._


----------



## Mailler

I usually listen to Josh Groban, Queen, Celine Dion, Johnny Mathis or Bob Seger. Only when I don't have on Tchaikovsky or Pavarotti.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I like to listen to the occasional rock/metal, but there are so many other genres of good music that are not "mainstream".

An example of which (that I just love) is barbershop! Four part singing is a noble tradition that has been around since the renisance, and it has adapted into this beautiful and exiting art form. It's really big in America, although there are more than 70.000 active barbershoppers (myself included!) in the world. 

Look it up on Wikipedia, especially the section on who has won the International Barbershop Quartet Competition, as they are the ones you must get on CD. Quartets I would strongly recommend are the Gas House Gang, The Suntones and Vocal Spectrum.


----------



## Sonata

I enjoy a wide variety of music. I listen to quite a bit of progressive and symphonic metal. Pain of Salvation is a very talented progressive band that I enjoy. I really enjoy blues- primarily Chicago blues as well as Rory Gallagher. Tori Amos, classic rock, some alternative, and a smattering of pop and oldies. I like variety and exploring new artists or genres of music


----------



## kv466

Just about anything else!


----------



## Couchie

Affirmative self-help tapes.


----------



## Klavierspieler

The Barenaked Ladies


----------



## presto

Classical is always my first love but I do enjoy Jazz, 1930’s Dance band, New country, Nostalgia, Easy Listening, Folk, and even some Pop and Rock.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

100% classical...I have no time to waste...My son's music is quite good...I prefer MY classical music, mainly opera.

Martin, fanatic


----------



## samurai

Jazz and more jazz, especially of the be-bop variety. I've also been known to listen to later Beatles {from *Rubber* *Soul* onwards} along with more "classical"--for lack of a better term--prog rock groups such as ELP and Yes.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Punk (and related stuff--noise rock, no wave, etc.), a little bit of blues, jazz (for the most part post-bebop or free), unclassifiable experimental stuff, metal, some real industrial (NOT mall rock like Nine Inch Nails/Rammstein!), etc... I could go into tons of little sub-genres but I won't. It's weird pigeonholing stuff because I think any real artistic vision transcends genres, which are constantly changing in meaning and significance. I like music that I think is good and isn't pandering or superficial.


----------



## hawk

WHAT!!! No one listens to reggae??? I like the old school stuff~Culture, Itals, the Tennors, the Ethiopians, the Gladiators, Max Romeo, the Meditations, Jacob "Killer" Miller, Burnin' Spear. Of course this is just a sampling......


----------



## Philip

Sonata said:


> I enjoy a wide variety of music. I listen to quite a bit of progressive and symphonic metal. Pain of Salvation is a very talented progressive band that I enjoy. I really enjoy blues- primarily Chicago blues as well as Rory Gallagher. Tori Amos, classic rock, some alternative, and a smattering of pop and oldies. I like variety and exploring new artists or genres of music


right now i'm listening to the sound of kittens dying due to necroposting


----------



## Ravellian

I've listened to exclusively classical for the past 3 years or so, but I used to dabble in classic rock and a bit of rap.


----------



## violadude

I like to listen to any music that is creative, imaginative or very evocative.


----------



## jalex

I listen to a little folk music, mostly European. And occasionally Charlie Parker.


----------



## Festat

Ella Fitzgerald, Clara Nunes and Monk.


----------



## Klavierspieler




----------



## jhar26

Pop/Rock/Country Girls
Linda Ronstadt, Dusty Springfield, Joni Mitchell, PJ Harvey, Carole King, Lucinda Williams, Bjork, Janis Joplin, Sheryl Crow, Patti Smith, Emmylou Harris, Kate Bush, Cerys Matthews, Bonnie Raitt, Patsy Cline

Pop/Rock/Blues Boys
Bob Dylan, Howlin' Wolf, David Bowie, Jimi Hendrix, Beck, Bruce Springsteen, Bob Marley (& the Wailers), Van Morrison, Chuck Berry, Elvis Costello, Neil Young, Muddy Waters, Nick Cave

Bands
The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Dixie Chicks, Steely Dan, Catatonia, Led Zeppelin, Fairport Convention, Talking Heads, The Byrds, The Clash, The Who, Fleetwood Mac, Los Lobos, The Kinks, The Beach Boys, Abba

Soul/Funk/R&B
Aretha Franklin, Sly and The Family Stone, Ray Charles, Etta James, Marvin Gaye, James Brown, Earth Wind & Fire, Curtis Mayfield, Millie Jackson, Funkadelic, Otis Redding, Isaac Hayes, Stevie Wonder

Jazz
Thelonious Monk, John Coltrane, Duke Ellington, Miles Davis, Django Reinhardt, Art Blakey, Charlie Parker, Cannonball Adderley, Charles Mingus, Wayne Shorter, Benny Goodman, Sonny Rollins, Count Basie

Jazz/Traditional Pop Vocalists
Peggy Lee, Sarah Vaughan, Frank Sinatra, Chris Connor, Nat "King" Cole, Billie Holiday, June Christy, Louis Armstrong, Ella Fitzgerald, Anita O'Day

etc......


----------



## starthrower

Today it was Keith Jarrett-Death And The Flower.
Yesterday was Tim Buckley- London 1968; and The Doors-Morrison Hotel remixed/expanded version


----------



## PetrB

You can look at the 'The Non-Classical I'm Listening to...' thread.
Just dumped a weeks worth of 'non classical I've been checking out' there 
entry #1385, p. 93.


----------



## samurai

From the jazz world, Miles, Trane, Monk, Brubeck, Silver, Mingus, Tyner and Morgan.

From the progressive or "classic" rock world--ELP, Procol Harum, Squeeze, The Beatles and Stones, Moody Blues, The James Gang, The Who, Yes, Steely Dan and Traffic.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Jazz - but not older jazz or big band. I like pianists such as Keith Jarrett. Just discovered the Esbjörn Svensson trio thanks to TC. Bad plus. ...
One or two jazz/rock players - Pat Metheny, David Sanborn.
Chanteuses: Mary Chapin Carpenter, Mary Black, Mary Coughlan, kd lang, Julee Cruse, Janis Ian, Laurie Anderson, Beth Nielsen Chapman, Sandy Denny, Anna Maria Jopek
An occasional wallow in the rock groups of my childhood - Procol Harum, early Pink Floyd, Family,...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Jazz. Mainly Dave Bruebeck and of course avant-garde.


----------



## Stargazer

I'm pretty big into both blues and 70s-style folk/folk rock. I like a few other genres too but those are the ones I listen to the most frequently by far.


----------



## eorrific

Film scores and jazz (LOVE Dave Brubeck! :clap


----------



## Xaltotun

Neofolk / hippie folk stuffs like Current 93, Death in June, Nature and Organisation, Orplid, Ordo Equilibrio, Rome, The Incredible String Band, Pearls before Swine, Comus...


----------



## brianwalker

Beach House mostly.


----------



## Vaneyes

Satchmo, Oscar, Ella, Frank, Dean.


----------



## clavichorder

Classic rock and blues.


----------



## Cnote11

What _don't_ I listen to? This includes Dave Brubeck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> What _don't_ I listen to? This includes Dave Brubeck.


You don't listen to Dave Brubeck?!?!?!


----------



## Cnote11

No, I'm saying I listen to about everything, which included Dave Brubeck.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> No, I'm saying I listen to about everything, which included Dave Brubeck.


Lots of Dave Brubeck.


----------



## Cnote11

Time Out is one of my favorite albums.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Time Out is one of my favorite albums.


Time Out would probably be my favourite of his.


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, who could deny this (Australian performance, by the way)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Cnote11 said:


> Yes, who could deny this (Australian performance, by the way)


Love the performance, but I don't think the paintings _really_ have any effect on the music at all.


----------



## Couchie

I listen to the TV, people saying things to me (sometimes), sounds of the city, especially police sirens, the silence of the night save for my air cleaner which I have come to suspect doesn't actually do anything


----------



## Badinerie

Well the the most recent LP's i've played and are still by my turntable that aren't classical or opera are- 

Robin Trower 'Live' 
Duke Ellington 'Piano in the Background' 
Lynyrd Skynyrd 'Second Helping' 
Jackie McLean & Donald Byrd 'Lights out' 
Hawkwind 'In Search of Space'.


----------



## Lenfer

Cnote11 said:


> No, I'm saying I listen to about everything, which included Dave Brubeck.





ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lots of Dave Brubeck.


I hadn't heard of *David Brubeck* before now - well *Brubeck* rings a bell perhaps there is another? - I found this on *YouTube*.






It's not bad although I doubt it's enough to transform me into a jazz aficionado too much sax not enough piano but that's just me. :tiphat:

*Edit*:






I've heard this before ha.


----------



## Lenfer

I tend to listen to the news or non-musical radio if I'm not listening to music. Plays, current affairs programs, documentaries and the odd quiz that sort of thing. I try not to let myself become too detached from real life while I'm less socially outgoing than normal for aforementioned reasons.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Lenfer said:


> I hadn't heard of *David Brubeck* before now - well *Brubeck* rings a bell perhaps there is another? - I found this on *YouTube*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bad although I doubt it's enough to transform me into a jazz aficionado too much sax not enough piano but that's just me. :tiphat:
> 
> *Edit*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard this before ha.


I'm quite a fan of the Belgium '64 version on Take Five, I must say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Hey L'enfer, heard this one?


----------



## Lenfer

No I hadn't!! *CoAG* it's quite good I may even like it without the pictures, thanks for sharing. :kiss:


----------



## Cnote11

Cnote11 said:


> Yes, who could deny this (Australian performance, by the way)


I wish I wasn't in school right now... I have this stuck in my head.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love Blue Rondo a la Turk.


----------



## TheBamf

Time Out is great!

I listen to extreme metal or jazz.


----------



## eorrific

Dave Brubeck Quartet : At The Carnegie Hall is also an excellent album!
Joe Morello had an amazing solo in Castillian Drums.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^Apparently Joe Morello is a terrible drummer compared to others.


----------



## cwarchc

My none classical listening tends to be:
Jazz - Billie Holiday, Charlie Parker style
Texas blues - Stevie Ray Vaughan, ZZ Top (but only their early stuff)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

In descending order of frequency:

Metal (power, gothic, folk/mittelalter-metal, a little black metal)
Audiobooks
German and Scandinavian folk and folk rock
Country music 

However, recently I am contemplating the idea of buying an external hard disc and stashing all my non-classical music away (I keep all my music in computer memory) thus leaving the computer memory free for the various versions of the Master's works.


----------



## Kopachris

(Can't believe I missed this thread when it was first posted...)

When I'm not listening to classical, I'm usually listening to random classic rock (more often than not, Jethro Tull) or something electronic--either dubstep (both classic and brostep) or electronic music inspired by _Friendship is Magic_.


----------



## Art Rock

Jazz (from smooth jazz to say Miles Davis)
Rock (prog, new wave, 70s and 80s hits)


----------



## Renaissance

Prog rock & folk from 70's. That's all.


----------



## jani

One of the bands i love!


----------



## Dongiovanni

It may sound strange, but I love silence also. I don't like music as background. The most terrible kind of music I can think of. I always feel sorry for the musicians playing in a restaurant.


----------



## Ukko

Bluegrass, folk, dixieland or bebop jazz, blues, Texas style country, 60s-70s rock - in that order of preference. But more often read a book.


----------



## tdc

I know jazz is the more sophisticated answer, but I'm rarely in the mood for it. Most often pop and rock, alternative etc. But classical definitely takes up most of my listening time.


----------



## quack

Demented screaming punk, depressing navel-gazing blues, bleep-tastic electronica, chilled reggae mon, freakbeat, freak folk, hipster indie whine, guitars that crunch, so twee it's kittens!, other stuff, ska wars, funk factor five and the voices in my head.


----------



## Philip

College radio


----------



## Mephistopheles

The sweet licking of fire as it cracks against brimstone.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Philip said:


> College radio


What on earth is that?


----------



## Crudblud

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What on earth is that?


Radio programming made by college students, I would assume.


----------



## dionisio

Fado most of all.

But also Jazz, Rock, Neapolitan, Tango, Flamenco, Hard rock, etc.

I listen most of all music written before the 90's.


----------



## Renaissance

When I am not listening to classical, I am listening to baroque


----------



## Crudblud

Folk music* (as in the traditional music of the many cultures of the world), blues, punk, avant garde music (which leaks in to all of these other genres), big band, pop, metal, jazz, rock, doo *** and noise (quite rare). I am fully in support of music created electronically but I am not particularly interested in EDM, occasionally I do enjoy drum and bass and Grooverider's _Mysteries of Funk_ is something of a nostalgic record for me.

*including gamelan, piphat, waza trumpeting, Bulgarian polyphony, sami yoik, raga, kabuki, noh, jiuta-mai, gagaku, gypsy folk, klezmer, Chinese opera, and various other music including ancient court music. I am especially fond of music from east Europe and (as you may have noticed) Asia.


----------



## spradlig

Peter Gabriel, Led Zeppelin, progressive rock, Moody Blues, Yes, Robbie Robertson,...


----------



## Itullian

Jethro Tull. ................


----------



## Tristan

The music that goes: D-d-drop the bass!

That and indie music, Japanese music, and sometimes mainstream hits, but not often.


----------



## neoshredder

70's/80's/90's Rock (progressive included), Psychedelic Pop/Rock, Thrash Metal, Electronic Music, and etc.


----------



## violadude

Here's a list of musicians that are non-classical that I have on my Itunes. Keep in mind, these are just ones I have in my Itunes...I'm not necessarily crazy about all of them lol but I listen to and do like most of them.

AC/DC
Against Me!
Alice in Chains
Andrew Jackson Jihad
Animal Collective
Anti-flag
Aphex Twin
Banjo-Kazooie soundtrack
The Beatles
Bjork
Black Sabbath
Bullet for my Valentine
Burzum
Cage the Elephant
Cake
Captain Beefheart
Chimaira
John Coltraine
Cradle of Filth
Crass
Cuninlynguists
Daft Punk
Dead Prez
Deftones
Depeche Mode
Disturbed
Dr. Jin soundtrack (Korean Drama)
Dragon Ball soundtrack (Anime)
Dream Theater
Entheogenic
Evanescence
Faust
Feast of the Gods soundtrack (Korean Drama)
Fleet Foxes
Flobots
Foo Fighters
Genesis
Gentle Giant
Girugamesh
Gojira
Gorillaz
Huun-Huur-tu (traditional Tuvan band)
Incubus
Infected Mushroom
Iron Maiden
J.P. Gumpan
Jesus Lizard
Judas Priest
Keiji Haino
King Crimson
Soundtrack from various Zelda games
Korn
Lamb of God
Led Zeppelin
Linkin Park
Marilyn Manson
Mastodon
Megadeth
Melvins
Metallica
Charles Mingus
Modest Mouse 
Mogwai
Nguyen Le
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
Nujabes
Opeth
Pantera
Pearl Jam
Pink Floyd
Porcupine Tree
Portishead
Radiohead
Rage Against the Machine
The Ramallah Underground
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rooftop Prince Soundtrack (K-drama)
Rush
Santana
Secret Garden Soundtrack (K-drama)
Shpongle
Sleepytime Gorilla Museum
Slipknot
Sonic Youth
Soundgarden
Sparklehorse
System of a Down
Tame Impala
Thinking Plague
Tool 
2pac
Ulver
Univers Zero
The Velvet Underground
Yes


----------



## brotagonist

Typically, it's days before I listen to anything non-classical, but there are a few days when I binge on other things (*genres* in order of frequency and interest)...

*ethnic art music* - I like these _a lot_, but it's cheating, since it's classical
Japanese
Chinese
Turkish
Arabic
Indian
Gamelan

*rock* - I only know a bit of newer rock, mostly it's nostalgia stuff
Rammstein
Einstürzende Neubauten
Baba Zula
recent Swans
early Cabaret Voltaire
early Can
Cpt. Beefheart
Brian Eno's rock albums
early Roxy Music/Bryan Ferry
early Nick Cave
early Van der Graaf Generator/Peter Hammill
Nico
Velvet Underground
Kraftwerk
early Talking Heads
early Hawkwind
early Black Sabbath
Steeleye Span
early Lynyrd Skynyrd
early Frank Zappa
early (Cheb) Khaled
early Tangerine Dream
early Hubert von Goisern
early Faust
Donovan's hits
Creedence Clearwater Revival
Guess Who
Art Bears
...

*jazz* - when rock gets too overbearing
Thelonious Monk
John Coltrane
Billie Holiday
Sun Ra
Louis Armstrong
Ella Fitzgerald
early Rabih Abou-Khalil
Cannonball Adderley
Gene Ammons
Mose Allison
Cab Calloway
Fats Waller
Miles Davis
Duke Ellington
Max Raabe
...

*bluegrass* - I don't have a lot, but I really like it
Del McCoury
Johnson Mountain Boys
Tony Rice
...

*blues*, *country*, etc - that's about all that's left, perhaps two dozen albums
Muzsikás
early Dwight Yoakam
Marty Robbins
Buddy Guy
Willie Dixon
Ute Lemper
Gordon Lightfoot
John Lee Hooker
...

Blasted lists, but they're labours of love ;-)


----------



## neoshredder

Here are some of my favorite bands.
The Beatles
The Moody Blues
Pink Floyd
Queen
Camel
Tangerine Dream
Boston
The Scorpions
Dokken 
Savatage
Def Leppard
Metallica
Autograph
Night Ranger
Europe
Steelheart
White Lion
The Outfield
Alice in Chains 
Stone Temple Pilots
Soundgarden
Rage Against the Machine
Foo Fighters
Radiohead
The Flaming Lips


----------



## Garlic

Crass... takes me back. Used to be my favourite band, I probably still know most of their lyrics off by heart.

When not listening to classical I'm mostly listening to noise of various kinds, or jazz. Occasionally to mix it up I put on some funk, soul, bluegrass, reggae, Balinese or Javanese gamelan, or Indian classical music.


----------



## cwarchc

Liberace
Max Bygraves
Barry Manilow
Val Doonican
Benny Hill


----------



## Celloman

What do I listen to when I'm not listening to classical? What else is there to listen to?

No, just kidding! I do listen to some jazz from time to time, anywhere from Charlie Parker to Dave Holland.


----------



## mstar

I listen to classical music always.  (...._Evil...._)


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Besides classical I listen to jazz, musicals, great american songbook, medieval music, and a few of pop music.


----------



## Guest

cwarchc said:


> Liberace
> Max Bygraves
> Barry Manilow
> Val Doonican
> Benny Hill


Klassik, Cwarchc !!!!!!!


----------



## neoshredder

Add Badfinger to it. Great song to end a show.


----------



## EricABQ

Sports talk radio or one of a couple of classic rock stations here in town.


----------



## Ryan




----------



## niv

I like to listen to everything but the kitchen sink


----------



## Guest

Rock/metal: Hendrix, Deep Purple, Dream Theater, and if I'm in an extremely angry/intnese mood, maybe a little Morbid Angel.


----------



## deggial

Kontrapunctus said:


> maybe a little Morbid Angel.


great live, btw.

recently I found myself in an unusual thrash mood and have listened to quite a bit of Sarcofago and Destruction.


----------



## deggial

niv said:


> I like to listen to everything but the kitchen sink


unless you've got a leaking tap, eh? I had one for a while (it was stuck and nigh impossible to change) - talk about Chinese water torture.


----------



## mstar

This thread was started in 2007.... It breaks my heart to see banned members....  

I actually do listen to music from early to mid 1900s musicals, and the "Saturday Night" music of that era in general.... On Saturday Nights.


----------



## eyeman

I should have known I'd find you over here...anybody with a picture of Spinal Tap has to be listening to the same stuff I like!


----------



## eyeman

This was intended for Neoshredder but I'm new here and still trying to find my way around!


----------



## spradlig

Regarding violadude's list : Why no Peter Gabriel, given the length of your list and the presence of some similar artists?


----------



## ArtMusic

A little bit of dubstep.


----------



## techniquest

BBC Radio 4 or 5 (non-music radio stations).
Musically, I also listen to some prog, electronic, neo-folk / neo-medieval, EBM, even some new-age.


----------



## Musician

The thing is that I'm listening to classical music even though I'm not listening to classical music at that moment...


----------



## mstar

Musician said:


> The thing is that I'm listening to classical music even though I'm not listening to classical music at that moment...


Please explain, if you wish!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Various kinds of Soundtracks including Game Tunes, and also various forms of Electronica/Ambiance.


----------



## violadude

spradlig said:


> Regarding violadude's list : Why no Peter Gabriel, given the length of your list and the presence of some similar artists?


Umm I don't know...I just don't have his solo work in my Itunes.


----------



## samurai

Jazz and more jazz, with a healthy dollop of British Progressive Rock from the Seventies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange

It varies between Rock, Metal and Blues. Too many bands/artists to name.

The last five non- Classical albums I have listened too are:
- Come Taste the Band - Deep Purple (very under-rated sadly)
- Heaven & Hell - Black Sabbath (I strongly prefer the Dio-era)
- Made in Heaven - Queen (great album)
- Replicas and Splinter (Songs from a Broken Mind) - Gary Numan (different points in his career and both superb)


----------



## Tristan

ArtMusic said:


> A little bit of dubstep.


Yee  Nice to know someone else likes it.


----------



## Taggart

I like my genres nicely mixed:


----------



## Guest

Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple, and Rainbow (Dio/Powell era).


----------



## shangoyal

samurai said:


> Jazz and more jazz, with a healthy dollop of British Progressive Rock from the Seventies.


Stuff like Soft Machine and Robert Wyatt?


----------



## samurai

shangoyal said:


> Stuff like Soft Machine and Robert Wyatt?


No, actually more like ELP, Tull, Zeppelin, The Who, Beatles {middle to late sixties period}, Yes {especially of their early seventies vintage} and that ilk. I tried some Soft Machine, but some how they never really grabbed hold of me the way some of these other groups did. I am not sure who Robert Wyatt is--was--sorry. I should also include King Crimson in my British prog rock list.


----------



## shangoyal

samurai said:


> No, actually more like ELP, Tull, Zeppelin, The Who, Beatles {middle to late sixties period}, Yes {especially of their early seventies vintage} and that ilk. I tried some Soft Machine, but some how they never really grabbed hold of me the way some of these other groups did. I am not sure who Robert Wyatt is--was--sorry. I should also include King Crimson in my British prog rock list.


That's okay, even I don't know who or what ELP is.  But the others are of course mainstays of rock music. Robert Wyatt was actually the drummer of Soft Machine who lost both his legs in an accident, ending his career, after which he started making solo albums. Other groups you can try out: Hatfield and the North, Caravan, Popol Vuh, Can and Neu! (some big names there, so you might have listened to them)


----------



## samurai

shangoyal said:


> That's okay, even I don't know who or what ELP is.  But the others are of course mainstays of rock music. Robert Wyatt was actually the drummer of Soft Machine who lost both his legs in an accident, ending his career, after which he started making solo albums. Other groups you can try out: Hatfield and the North, Caravan, Popol Vuh, Can and Neu! (some big names there, so you might have listened to them)


To be honest, I have not heard any of the groups cited by you. ELP refers to Emerson Lake and Palmer. I keep forgetting how much younger than I so many of my fellow members are on this forum. Sorry about that.


----------



## shangoyal

samurai said:


> To be honest, I have not heard any of the groups cited by you. ELP refers to Emerson Lake and Palmer. I keep forgetting how much younger than I so many of my fellow members are on this forum. Sorry about that.


Hehe.

It's the technology which lets us stretch out all the history of music on our tables and look at all the minuscule details. It actually comes in the way of a natural enjoyment of music sometimes, but that's what we got!


----------



## samurai

Thanks for making me feel better--somewhat-- about how much older I am than a good portion of my fellow members--including you, I'm sure. I need all the help I can get these days!


----------



## shangoyal

samurai said:


> Thanks for trying to make me feel better--somewhat-- about how much older I am than a good portion of my fellow members--including you, I'm sure. I need all the help I can get these days!


Any time. Yeah I am way younger than you are, but kind of anachronistic, as most of the populace on this site is. 

Anyway, all the bands I mentioned are from the 60s and 70s!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I listen to Electronica/Ambiance, Soundtracks, Game Tunes. When I'm online with friends, I listen to their music too, which tends to be Asian Pop because they like that particular stuff.


----------



## SixFootScowl

When not listening to classical music I mainly listen to Bob Dylan, Neil Young, and Johnny Winter; two great musical poets and a fantastic guitarist.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

...............................


----------



## SixFootScowl

shangoyal said:


> That's okay, even I don't know who or what ELP is.  But the others are of course mainstays of rock music. Robert Wyatt was actually the drummer of Soft Machine who lost both his legs in an accident, ending his career, after which he started making solo albums. Other groups you can try out: Hatfield and the North, Caravan, Popol Vuh, Can and Neu! (some big names there, so you might have listened to them)


ELP is a remarkable band. Check these out: 
Pictures at an Exhibition
Toccata


----------



## Cosmos

Classical mostly, but sometimes I'm in the mood for jazz. I also like rock and metal, only when I'm in the mood for it. Idk why, but metal does not get my heart pumping like classical :/


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marillion, Genesis, A-ha, Mike Oldfield, Pink Floyd, Howard Jones, Pet Shop Boys, Trance, House, Progressive House, Electronica, 80's pop, Dubstep, Jazz, World.

Not that keen on Reggae or Country and Western though


----------



## pmsummer

Folk, jazz, roots, blues, Gospel, Celtic music, ancient music, early music, modern music, post-modern music, world music, Texas music, red dirt music, sublime music, and annoying music.


----------



## breakup

When you're NOT listening to classical, what do you listen to? 

Silence, - or one of the talent shows on youtube. Since the grandkids aren't here as much, and the house guests have been asked to leave, (somewhat forcefully) the house is nice and quiet most of the time. I like silence.

Also, when I'm down in my shop working, I have the sound of machinery running, and I like that sound.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Mainly 50s-70s jazz, 60s-70s soul/funk and 60s-70s rock but when combined it still accounts for barely a third of my listening these days, maybe even less.


----------



## Guest

Mostly non-classical.


----------



## Guest

Robert Wyatt lost both his legs? He will be surprised to hear that.


----------



## isorhythm

It comes in waves. I've been in a big Motown phase lately.

I also admit without embarrassment to enjoying a handful of pop hits on the radio at any given time.


----------



## Morimur

OP: Jazz and non western classical musics—Indian, Japanese, Persian, etc.


----------



## gHeadphone

I generally listen to singer-songwriter stuff or old pop. I am listening to Alisha Attic at the moment though!


----------



## hpowders

If it's not classical music, then it's usually to my significant other: "Yes, dear." No problem, dear". I'll get on it right away, dear." Stop harassing me, dear."


----------



## Ingélou

Folk Fiddle.


----------



## Jeff W

You mean there is music other than classical? Surely you jest!


----------



## hpowders

Actually, when I am driving alone, my favorite satellite radio station is "pop music from the 1960's". Love it!


----------



## Rehydration

Pentatonix, musical theatre, Balmorhea, and Oh Wonder.


----------



## Harmonie

Wowwww a topic from eight years ago, and one of the few I posted in back then! =P



Bassoonist said:


> Classic rock and jazz/Big Band. Mainly I'm listening to classical, though.


Things have changed...

Nowadays I listen to more Soft Rock (from the 70s, not beyond), pretty much any kind of Oldies (like Soul/R&B), British Folk, and some Progressive Rock.

I listen to some music from my era (the 90s and beyond) but it's a bit rarer than I'd like to admit.


----------



## atsizat

I like Ennio Morricone


----------



## geralmar

[Sorry; I was in a hurry and my response was inappropriate. I love my wife.]


----------



## Barbebleu

Jeff W said:


> You mean there is music other than classical? Surely you jest!


Don't call me Shirley!!:lol:
Oh also if not classical then modern/avant garde Jazz, Americana, Dylan, Joni, Lucinda Williams, Wilco, Joanna Newsom. You know, the usual suspects!


----------



## TxllxT

What about the wind whistling & wheezing around our house, the rain gushing against the windows, or the sea roaring high & breaking flat on the beach, with the screams of sea gulls being muffled in the constant swish of the sand that is rubbing & grinding your face...


----------



## Ilarion

All forms of Jazz...From Gershwin to McCoy Tyner.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

TxllxT said:


> What about the wind whistling & wheezing around our house, the rain gushing against the windows, or the sea roaring high & breaking flat on the beach, with the screams of sea gulls being muffled in the constant swish of the sand that is rubbing & grinding your face...


I think that is some of the most beautiful music in the world. It is only comparable to the sound of the pine forests swaying in the wind, the rushing of a thousand streams descending from the mountains and the snow crunching under your feet.


----------



## Sloe

Currently I am only listening to classical music. One day I might become tired of classical music and listen to something else.
I think it is so nice that I am now listening to music that is played on the radio.


----------



## TxllxT

SiegendesLicht said:


> I think that is some of the most beautiful music in the world. It is only comparable to the sound of the pine forests swaying in the wind, the rushing of a thousand streams descending from the mountains and the snow crunching under your feet.


Yeah, that's something we miss here: the snow crunching under your feet! Thanks for the music...


----------



## Sloe

TxllxT said:


> Yeah, that's something we miss here: the snow crunching under your feet! Thanks for the music...


It is nothing to miss.


----------



## pmsummer

geralmar said:


> ... I'm listening to my wife demanding to know why I'm ignoring her and listening to that @$&#.


I've got that CD too... as well as vinyl and cassette editions.

The eight-track broke long, long ago.


----------



## kartikeys

In India, forced to listen to Bollywood songs, they're everywhere.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Gamelan music, film scores (usually just John Williams), pop music (usually just Shakira).....you get the idea.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Video game and film music. On occasion, my own compositions.


----------



## Morimur

OP: Eating kittens.


----------



## starthrower

Archie Shepp
Sam Rivers
Zappa
Captain Beefheart
King Crimson
Mike Keneally
Pat Metheny
Dr. John
Weather Report
Ralph Towner
John McLaughlin
Herbie Hancock
Eric Dolphy
Jackie Mclean
European artists like Terje Rypdal, Nguyen Le, Volker Kriegel, Nucleus, Graham Collier, Kenny Wheeler
songwriter/guitarists Joni Mitchell, Bruce Cockburn, Richard Thompson, John Martyn
Blues - Freddie King, Albert Collins, Johnny Guitar Watson, Muddy Waters

I also have about 14 or 15 of the Black Saint/Soul Note jazz box sets, and about 200 Blue Note jazz albums.


----------



## Iean

Last week:

1. Anastacia
2. Bob Dylan (Love and Theft)
3. the Cranberries( O'Riordan is still peerless )
4. Deep Purple
5. Enya (her latest is amazing!)
6. Foreigner
7. Garbage
8. Helix
9. Imagine Dragons (this band will have a very long career ahead of them)
10. Janet Jackson (Unbreakable is so good!)
11. Kula Shaker (Govinda is officially part of my funeral playlist)
12. Lage Lund 
13. Madonna (Rebel Heart deserves to be heard by a lot of people):angel:


----------



## Bellinilover

Broadway cast recordings and classic popular singers like Garland and Sinatra.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just now, the new Megadeth album. Pretty good! I often listen to metal but like world music, salsa & disco too. All time favorite artists are Tom Waits, Leonard Cohen & Frank Zappa...For me it's not so important with idolizing artists anymore...but I'm looking forward to a new album by Living Colour


----------



## atsizat

Instrumental music mostly.


----------



## hpowders

OP: My wife! Therefore I try to play the music LOUD and CONTINUOUSLY!! :lol:


----------



## Dawood

At the moment I only tend to listen to opera and other forms that folk would say was classical music. If I ever return to the world of beat combos it would be for 
the Secret Chiefs 3, 
Master Musicians of Bukkake, 
Prince Rama,
Weyes Blood.

I think that's probably it. I like some stuff on the Ghost Box record label. And Grumbling Fur are good.


----------



## SixFootScowl

When I am not listening to classical, it generally is one of my favorites:

Johnny Winter
Neil Young
Bob Dylan
Johnny Cash
Tom Feldmann:


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I like AC/Dc, George Strait, Hank Williams Jr. Deep Purple, ZZ Top and others.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> I like AC/Dc, George Strait, Hank Williams Jr. Deep Purple, ZZ Top and others.


For pure rock, Deep Purple is my favorite. I do have several of their albums. Absolute favorite is Machine Head! One of their greatest jams is Lazy. I also like Jimi Hendrix a lot, but not as much as the ones I listed above.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> For pure rock, Deep Purple is my favorite. I do have several of their albums. Absolute favorite is Machine Head! One of their greatest jams is Lazy. I also like Jimi Hendrix a lot, but not as much as the ones I listed above.


There is a lot of good rock groups and singers out there.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Johnnie Burgess said:


> There is a lot of good rock groups and singers out there.


Very true. Too many to list. Ever hear of the group, The Rockets? (I knew them as the Motor City Rockets.) I had two of their albums. They did a really good cover of Lucille. Saw them in concert a couple times back in the 1980s.






Website on the Rockets


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Florestan said:


> Very true. Too many to list. Ever hear of the group, Motor City Rockets? I had two of their albums. They did a really good cover of Lucille. Saw them in concert a couple times back in the 1980s.


No, I have not. Back then if you did not have cable and MTV in the country is south Georgia you only heard a small amount of the rock bands.


----------



## SixFootScowl

^ Check them out, I think I added the video above after you were posting.


----------



## Scopitone

Grateful Dead
Jazz
Classic Rock
Blues


----------



## SixFootScowl

Here is a great blues album involving my favorite guitarist, Johnny Winter:


----------



## Pugg

We have a bit of jazz in the house .........:angel:


----------



## starthrower

I look around at my 3000 CDs and think to myself, I've already listened to all this stuff. Then I go to the library and get more stuff to listen to.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm a part-time metalhead \m/ but Mozart ruled my music life until I was 10, then came Queen, ZZ Top, Def Leppard, Iron Maiden & Motörhead. I listen to a lot of different music but mostly metal when it's not classical, both traditional and extreme/modern. I don't listen to the HORRIBLE dance-bands from Norway, Sweden & Germany but most other styles. Favorite artists are Frank Zappa, Tom Waits, Living Colour, Ozzy/Black Sabbath.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

If not classical then jazz.
If not jazz then birdsong.
If not birdsong then my irritating tinnitus.


----------



## Pugg

starthrower said:


> I look around at my 3000 CDs and think to myself, I've already listened to all this stuff. Then I go to the library and get more stuff to listen to.


People use to forget that option.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

starthrower said:


> I look around at my 3000 CDs and think to myself, I've already listened to all this stuff. Then I go to the library and get more stuff to listen to.


I have over 72 days worth of music stored in itunes and all my music is not in it. And I will buy more and sometimes just another conductor's version of something I allready have.


----------



## shadowdancer

My wife..........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

shadowdancer said:


> My wife..........


I tried that but I found it too long and monotonous, sometimes even irritating. Trouble is, volume seems to be stuck at high.


----------



## Pugg

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I tried that but I found it too long and monotonous, sometimes even irritating. Trouble is, volume seems to be stuck at high.


No turning off button?


----------



## Pat Fairlea

shadowdancer said:


> My wife..........


I retold this one to Mrs Pat. 
That earned me a very stern look....


----------



## Guest

Pat Fairlea said:


> I retold this one to Mrs Pat.
> That earned me a very stern look....


Only use the truth as a last resort.


----------



## Guest

Mostly rock of varying "sorts" - such as Gosta Berlings Saga, Guapo, Secret Chiefs 3, Alice in Chains, Portishead...

Occasional forays into indigenous - such as traditional Japanese shakuhachi music and Tibetan religious music.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet

Pugg said:


> No turning off button?


Unfortunately, the turn off button comes with side effects, which may linger for awhile.


----------



## madclarinetist

I absolutely LOVE Frank Sinatra, also I have always loved rock so like Pearl Jam (Eddie Vedder has the best voice ever), Guns N' Roses, Nirvana, Foo Fighters


----------



## helenora

silence or birds ( there are many outside )


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> silence or birds ( there are many outside )


Silence can be ear deafening in my humble opinion.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Silence can be ear deafening in my humble opinion.


what do you mean Pugg? I don't get it ...


----------



## Pugg

helenora said:


> what do you mean Pugg? I don't get it ...


Have you never had a awkward moment when all felt silence in a room? 
If I am at the dentist the people are all shivering from fear, I did advice the assistant to put on some music.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Have you never had a awkward moment when all felt silence in a room?
> If I am at the dentist the people are all shivering from fear, I did advice the assistant to put on some music.


 now I understand what you mean. and yes, I did experienced this silence that felt awkward ....
but now I don´t find silence being that awkward...I don´t know.... maybe something changed...I even prefer being with some people and talk less if it´s possible since many people don´t get it...they do feel awkward, but it´s different from those situations that could be really awkward,sometimes silence can be more revealing than lots of talk and sometimes it´s even more pleasant, just to be, to see an environment, people , etc, it´s interesting.

I think awkward situations and silences happen when people know each other a little or they are on formal terms with each other otherwise silence can bring much peace and deeper understanding between people if they know each other quite well, silence will not confuse them any longer when silence becomes music without words being uttered.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> I tried that but I found it too long and monotonous, sometimes even irritating. Trouble is, volume seems to be stuck at high.


And the more you try to tune her out the higher her volume goes, right?


----------



## JACE

The two genres that I listen to most frequently are classical and jazz.

But I also like rock, country (especially bluegrass), blues, folk, etc., etc.


----------



## David OByrne

Why is this thread in this section? I'm just wondering when there is a similar thread in the "non-classical" subforum


----------



## David OByrne

Pat Fairlea said:


> If not classical then jazz.
> If not jazz then birdsong.
> If not birdsong then my irritating tinnitus.


This sums up my life :lol:


----------



## neoshredder

Rock and Metal.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Oh anything that catches my ear really. There are certain genres that I avoid.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Vektor today again  Kind of sci-fi thrash metal. Hysterical and heavy, fast and furious!


----------



## Ainsley

Folk, Singer-songwriter, and a little bit of R&B. Right now I'm really liking The Civil Wars


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Monty Python Sings.


It makes me happy.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Music from some certain anime (Naruto, Samurai Champloo, Pokémon), and some video games (Soul Edge, the predecessor of soul calibur), gamelan music, mambo/ big band, Jesus Christ Superstar, uhh....and other assorted generic popular music.


----------



## Strange Magic

_Cante Flamenco_, classic rock and pop, odds/ends of World Music.


----------



## Antiquarian

When I'm not listening to classical, I usually go to my nostalgia shelves, and that for me consists mostly of 1990's club music / chillout. I've been listening to The Avalanches, Massive Attack, and FSOL lately, along with the Orb, Underworld, and Thievery Corporation. A lot of that stuff still holds up, or at least it brings back memories of a less fettered time. (This makes it sound like those groups are no longer producing music: they are- Avalanches has recently released their _second_ album. What I meant to imply is that their beginnings were tied up in the crazy club culture of that time.) Although I'm no longer an active participant in that scene, by listening to the music, I can close my eyes and believe I'm right there right now.


----------



## Jos

Some great ones there, Antiquarian.
FSOL is great and I have the Peel sessions 12" from The Orb, you know, the track with that long name about an ever growing pulsating brain etc. Minni Ripperton sample.  They still land on my deck every now and then.
This one below brings back great, be it somewhat cloudy, memories of my clubbing years. I sometimes miss them, those raving years. I grew up with pop and rock, still enjoy some of it, but boy was I glad that "house" or electronic music arrived. The bad stuff is quickly forgotten (and yes, there was a lot of bad music in that genre, like in any other) but the good tracks still stand the test of times, although it helps if you were part of the scene once.


----------



## Dharma66

Zeppelin
Floyd
Zappa
NWA
Parliament
Various jazz (especially guitar)

But the top 3 cover more than 50% of my non-classical listening.


----------



## dillonp2020

Everything from R&b to hip hop to pop, with the exception of Country.


----------



## mtmailey

When not listening to classical i am not listening to rap crap .


----------



## Pugg

mtmailey said:


> When not listening to classical i am not listening to rap crap .
> View attachment 94528


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Totenfeier

70s and 80s

bluegrass, old time, and mountain music (around here, you're supposed to be intimately familiar with the _precise_ differences between these entirely separate genres - I try!)

New Age, World, and, to my everlasting shame, those 3-hour deep-sleep/relaxation/meditation/DNA healing/third eye awakening/chakra-cleansing video things on YouTube (the thunderstorm ones are pretty good, too - I'm becoming quite the connoisseur of thunder timbres!)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sometimes this  We live in the middle of city center, although a smalltown, the traffic is there always. Real birds we encounter too, especially at 04.30. Our cat (Siberian white ca. 6 kg.) is a cute birdmurderer and I've seen him gulp them down in a minute.


----------



## Gordontrek

Jazz and swing. The classics like Fats Waller, Louis Armstrong and Glenn Miller are a joy for me to listen to. I especially consider the old stride piano to be my favorite ear candy. 




Could listen all day. They certainly don't make 'em like this anymore.


----------



## Pugg

Jazz is the second thing in this small household .:angel:


----------



## pmsummer

Classical, folk, jazz, roots, blues, Gospel, Celtic music, ancient music, early music, modern music, post-modern music, world music, Texas music, red dirt music, sublime music, annoying music.

http://what-music-is-playing-now.blogspot.com/


----------



## Totenfeier

Gordontrek said:


> Jazz and swing. The classics like Fats Waller, Louis Armstrong and Glenn Miller are a joy for me to listen to. I especially consider the old stride piano to be my favorite ear candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could listen all day. They certainly don't make 'em like this anymore.


A favorite of mine, New Age pianist George Winston, cites Fats Waller and Vince Guaraldi as two of the most significant influences on his own style.


----------



## Melinda

I really like british guys Clean Bandit. They mix electro and classical music, very talanted!


----------



## normy

Mostly blues of all kinds


----------



## TxllxT

Sky Radio 'The Christmas Station' with only well-known Christmas hits like 'driving home for X-mas' & 'I'm dreaming.."


----------



## Ariasexta

Recently I am listening to this japanese cult rock:

Spinning Q Factor

1-Why
2-Ice-Cream
3-Daylight
4-The Sun
5-Porno Chaos.

Cool stuff.


----------



## jegreenwood

Jazz (mostly 50s and 60s)
Great American Songbook including Broadway cast albums
Less and less rock/pop (classic and alternative - mostly for my workouts)


----------



## SanAntone

ROOTS MUSIC: Bluegrass, Old Time, Folk, Country
JAZZ: '20s-present
ROCK/POP: Classic, Singer-Songwriter
AMERICAN SONGBOOK: Musicals, Songwriters (anyone from Porter, Gershwin, to Guy Clark, Townes Van Zandt)


----------



## starthrower

Lately it's been a lot of Ry Cooder, with some current jazz releases by Kurt Elling, Esperanza Spalding, and Yazz Ahmed.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist

Not counting classical, and in approximate order of frequency (descending):

Brazilian music - mostly MPB
Classic Rock
Singer / Songwriter folk & pop
R&B / Funk
Jazz
Rap
Country

And a smattering of "World Music", though I'm looking to increase this.

Basically, I will listen to just about anything.


----------



## Ingélou

Ingélou said:


> Folk Fiddle.


Or Scottish Dance Music.


----------



## Ariasexta

Tremendous Pain - Yello


----------

